# I accepted the call to Los Angeles Reformed Presbyterian Church



## N. Eshelman

Brothers and sisters: 

I wanted to let you all know that I have accepted the call to pastor the Los Angeles RP Church. Please pray for me. 

-I have a presbytery examination on December 13th. 
-Ordination and instillation will be in February. 

If you are in the LA area- please come and visit! If you are a pastor in the area, I would love to be a part of a ministerial as well as work towards a Reformation Society of Los Angeles. 

Pray for me.


----------



## Notthemama1984

Congrats and lots of prayers for you, your family, and the church.


----------



## Ivan

*GREAT NEWS!!* I'll be praying for you, brother.


----------



## bookslover

Great news! Where is that church, exactly?


----------



## Blue Tick

Praise the Lord!


----------



## No Longer A Libertine

Where is this church located?


----------



## SolaGratia

In Glassell Park, Los Angeles - Nearby Communities: Burbank, Glendale, Eagle Rock, Pasadena 

Church and Map website: Reformed Presbyterian Church of Los Angeles


----------



## Simply_Nikki

Congratulations! Perhaps I'll visit one day when I'm back home in Los Angeles.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian




----------



## DMcFadden

Wonderful news, Nathan! May the Lord bless you and your family as you move.

BTW, be sure to give me your new address. Los Angeles is a very dangerous place and valuables (e.g., your huge library) are easily stolen. Just let me know when you will be gone from home for a few days. Me and my "homies" will be sure to "watch" your place while you're gone.


----------



## Grymir

Congratulations!!!!!! Job well done. You've earned it. May your pulpit ring with Biblical truths!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Congratulations, and may the Lord bless you and yours in your ministry there, Nathan!


----------



## CarlosOliveira

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Congratulations, and may the Lord bless you and yours in your ministry there, Nathan!


----------



## Notthemama1984

DMcFadden said:


> Wonderful news, Nathan! May the Lord bless you and your family as you move.
> 
> BTW, be sure to give me your new address. Los Angeles is a very dangerous place and valuables (e.g., your huge library) are easily stolen. Just let me know when you will be gone from home for a few days. Me and my "homies" will be sure to "watch" your place while you're gone.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

DMcFadden said:


> Wonderful news, Nathan! May the Lord bless you and your family as you move.
> 
> BTW, be sure to give me your new address. Los Angeles is a very dangerous place and valuables (e.g., your huge library) are easily stolen. Just let me know when you will be gone from home for a few days. Me and my "homies" will be sure to "watch" your place while you're gone.


----------



## kvanlaan

Congratulations, brother. May the Lord bless you in this new endeavour.


----------



## nicnap

Congrats! &


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell

May the Lord grant you many souls in your ministry.


----------



## Logopneumatika

Congrats!

If you ever get up to Santa Barabara, I am good friends with the Reformed University Fellowship campus minister at UCSB. His name is Jamieson. A great guy and great contact to make.


----------



## Herald

Nathan, congratulations. God bless you in your service to Him.


----------



## SolaScriptura

Hallelujah!


----------



## ADKing

Nathan,

I am so happy for you and the brothers in LA. It would have been nice if we could have been in the same presbytery but I will look forward to seeing you again at synod meetings. Blessings brother!


----------



## he beholds

Congrats!


----------



## Arch2k

Very good news! May God richly bless your ministry in L.A.!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon

Congrats and


----------



## CalvinandHodges

Congratulations!

What are the plans for the Grand Rapids Church?


----------



## MW

May God bless your labours in His Name!


----------



## Augusta

Wonderful news! God bless you and your new congregation!


----------



## N. Eshelman

CalvinandHodges said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> What are the plans for the Grand Rapids Church?



The Grand Rapids church is still in good hands. She will do well.


----------



## Ivan

Nathan,

Does this mean you are now going to become a Dodger's and Laker's fan?


----------



## Galatians220

The heartiest of congratulations, Nathan! You and your family will remain in our prayers!

Margaret


----------



## BJClark

wonderful news...praying for you


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist

Congratulations! May the Lord bless your labors.


----------



## Classical Presbyterian

Exciting news! Congratulations to you, your family and the people you will be pastoring!

The few Christians that I know in the LA area are far from Reformed, but maybe I can send them your way for a good talking to! 

The Lord bless you in the move and transition!


----------



## shackleton

congratulations and good luck!


----------



## Kevin

God bless.


----------



## N. Eshelman

Thanks everyone. 

Here is an update: 

I have my presbytery examinations on December 13th. I will be preaching December 14th. The ordination and installation will be in the early part of February. 

Please come out and visit!


----------



## DMcFadden

Early part of February? Does that mean that your huge library will be "home alone" during the service? Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## N. Eshelman

DMcFadden said:


> Early part of February? Does that mean that your huge library will be "home alone" during the service? Hmmmmmmmm.



10 commandment brother. 

JK. 

So are you coming on the 14th?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Awesome Nathan. Mega-Blessings!!!


----------



## DMcFadden

Where are your preaching, Nathan? At your new church? And, at what time?


----------

